# Smokin' Reds



## Critter Catcher (Mar 25, 2005)

Fished out of Seadrift on Sat.\Sun. with the rest of Texas. Fished with a group of good friends I don't get to fish with as much as I like to. We had a ball!! Got a late start that morning due to the story telling and large consumption of adult beverages. Of course the shorelines were coated with boats, so we opted to hunt redfish in the back lakes. After hitting 3 different lakes and nothing to show for it things were looking bleek. On our last stop we found the reds stacked up in stained water less than calf deep over grass\mud. We managed 30 slot reds, 1 trout and 1 flounder with a handful of throwbacks. On Sun we went back to the same spot catching only half as many reds, still impressive for getting on the water @ 0830 and off by 1100. On Sat. the reds were in the middle of the lake. On Sun. the water rose a few inches and the redfish went to the shorelines. All fish were caught on tequilla and roach bull minnows.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Nice Report... Glad to see someone getting on Reds.. Looks like you had some nice upperslot reds in there as well..


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Awesome! I'm jealous.


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

that is 2cool


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Great report! Looks like you all wacked um!


----------



## jmicaho (Aug 19, 2005)

Hey Critter Catcher, Are you from Texas? We have a 3 red limit here. Great looking reds, but you should have turned some of them back.


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

Please, let's not jump to conclusions. There could have been 20 people on that trip, he never specified. Stuff like this is what keeps people from posting reports.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

The one posters always think they know the game laws better than those among us that fish daily. What a joke!  Great fish man!


----------



## Critter Catcher (Mar 25, 2005)

Matter of fact, quite a few of those fish were released. There were 5 of us and we only iced down our legal limits on Sat. and a few less on Sun.


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

Hey CC, nice job. Don't worry about the jmica. It doesn't matter where you are from to figure out that if there are 4 people IN THE PICTURE , then SOMEONE (#5) had to be taking the picture. Also, maybe I miscounted, but I only count 14 reds in the picture and they sure are pretty. Should have gotten 1 more in there!! Again congrats.


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

*Good looking reds*

Nice job fellas. I see the "selfrighteous limit patrol" is still around.


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

jmicaho33 said:


> Hey Critter Catcher, Are you from Texas? We have a 3 red limit here. Great looking reds, but you should have turned some of them back.


Don't worry 'bout it Critter Catcher... sounds like an envious person to me. And just in case Micah doesn't know; the legal possession limit for redfish is 6/person. Also, if you have an over-sized redfish, that fish can be added to your two day possession limit for a total of 7 fish per person. That's what we had this weekend fishing the south shoreline in Baffin.

By the way, nice fish - thanks for the report.


----------



## Vick (May 10, 2006)

where's seadrift located at if you don't mind me asking ?


----------



## 220swifter (Apr 5, 2005)

Just so that I can understand, I can actually keep 4 reds if one is oversized and tagged properly? I usually never keep oversized reds because they eat badly, but I need to understand the rule.


----------



## redfishtails (Apr 16, 2006)

Many people go fishing and never catch limits, so let the guy share his success! For those of you who don't want to hear or see success then go find another web site to visit...after all this forum is for fishing reports.
Sweet pics! Thanks for sharing!! Tight lines and chase those tails!


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

220swifter said:


> Just so that I can understand, I can actually keep 4 reds if one is oversized and tagged properly? I usually never keep oversized reds because they eat badly, but I need to understand the rule.


NIce mess of Red's guys! I'm jealous that you caught'em all up int he shallows like that.

As for the rules, I believe you can still only keep 3, whether or not one is an oversized "legally tagged" fish. A legal limit is 3 no matter how string'em.

You know, 3 slot reds are 3 NICE fish!


----------



## Grande Venado (Aug 11, 2005)

You can keep 3 plus a tagged.


----------



## anchor-boy (Aug 11, 2005)

It's always nice to see a flatieee on the stringer.!! nice catch


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Great catch in a nice place...........


----------



## Centex fisher (Apr 25, 2006)

Nice pics!

What area were you wading?


----------



## chazenreds (Jun 9, 2004)

Great catch! I wish I could string a limit everytime I go. Which is not that often. My freezer is empty!!! Again, great fish, nothin' better then spending a weekend with your fishing buddies.


----------



## DG96 (May 9, 2006)

Nice catch. I have kept my share of reds over the years as well, but I no longer keep any. I would someday like to see "catch and release" for saltwater fish become more common like it is for bass fishing. One of these days it will, I hope.


----------



## ten_on_my_strang (Nov 21, 2005)

Need some help eating dem der reds........hahaha (nice batch!)


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

I see 15 reds in the top pic.....4 guys standing by the bow, one taking the picture....looks nice and legal to me


----------



## hockley (Feb 14, 2006)

DG96 said:


> Nice catch. I have kept my share of reds over the years as well, but I no longer keep any. I would someday like to see "catch and release" for saltwater fish become more common like it is for bass fishing. One of these days it will, I hope.


I doubt that it will ever be "as" popular. There is one distinct difference you must keep in mind, trout and reds actually taste good.


----------



## Critter Catcher (Mar 25, 2005)

I practice catch and release quite often because I fish almost every weekend. I also practice catch and eat because they are darn tasty. On Sat. we ate a full 1 gallon bag of fillets. On Sun. we each came home with less than a 1 gallon bag apiece. I'm cooking fish as I am posting this reply. I see both sides of the spectrum.


----------



## Saltwaterfishin_Kris (Aug 12, 2005)

In the last pitcher it looks like one of the reds has be bitten in half...the 2nd on the left of the trolling motor.


----------



## Critter Catcher (Mar 25, 2005)

It's not bitten off, he's flopping on the deck. Look close and you'll see the tail.


----------



## EchoDuck Jr. (Jul 16, 2004)

nice catch and report..


----------



## Jacko (Aug 12, 2005)

*Mmm fresh fish*

Enjoyed the report CC, especially the pictures. I did not bother to do any math on legality or question what was done with thos big boys. Just impressed with the good haul and willing to acknowledge a job well done. Way to stick it out, dodge the crowd, and find those fish.

I must admit, I enjoy the overwhelming attitude of most members on this forum. It's like hunting prairy dogs. Evey time one of those "self rightous tree huggers" sticks his head out of the hole, someone should blow his head off. And if he misses someone else is there ready to zing in some more lead until he's dead or learns to stay in the hole.

Bon Apetit!


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

Great Pics!! Those fish have been in there a while CC. Glad you found them. (pretty sure I know where ya were) Awesome job.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

I didn;t know this either....theearlier poster was right. If you tag a red it is allowed in addition to the daily bag limit. Did they change that recently? I swear it was only three counting that one a year or so ago.

You do only get 3 a day. You may have 6 in posession, but 3 of those have to had been caught in 24 hours before the current 24.

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/publications/annual/fish/limits_saltwater/


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

Yep! You can have a total of 4 Red's if one is over 28" and tagged. I did not know that, and was wrong in my earlier statement.

Straight from the TPW site....
* Red drum special regulation: During a license year, one red drum over the stated maximum length limit may be retained when affixed with a properly completed Red Drum Tag and one red drum over the stated maximum length limit may be retained when affixed with a properly completed Bonus Red Drum Tag. *Any fish retained under authority of a Red Drum Tag or a Bonus Red Drum Tag may be retained in addition to the daily bag and possession limit as stated in this section*.


----------



## rvj (May 14, 2006)

great reds


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Tagged Reds*

I believe you are reading that wrong. The limit is 3 Reds and one of those may be over 28" with a tag. Thats the way it's allways been. They proposed to change that this year but it did not pass. Been wrong before but I believe thats the way it is. Gater


----------



## Redfishslayer (Jan 12, 2005)

First of all let me say...Nice Catch!

Now I will vent...Why is it that a guy can't post a fishing report with out all the BS??? This is the exact reason that I will never post a report...Some idiot is going to post up and lecture me about size and bag limits...or how we should only practice catch and release! JEEZ!


----------



## DG96 (May 9, 2006)

hockley said:


> I doubt that it will ever be "as" popular. There is one distinct difference you must keep in mind, trout and reds actually taste good.


Have you ever eaten a bass? I have. They are almost as good as trout. I remember when bass fishing was starting to get popular. Every bass was kept, no one really even considered catch and release.


----------



## 220swifter (Apr 5, 2005)

Redfishslayer said:


> First of all let me say...Nice Catch!
> 
> Now I will vent...Why is it that a guy can't post a fishing report with out all the BS??? This is the exact reason that I will never post a report...Some idiot is going to post up and lecture me about size and bag limits...or how we should only practice catch and release! JEEZ!


Not sure who you are referring to, but the overwhelming majority of this post was positive. It did turn into a debate over the regulation, but my post was meant to clarify the rule, not slam someone's report.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I think redfish slayer is referring to these two posts:

jmicaho33







vbmenu_register("postmenu_576219", true); 
Member
Join Date: Jan 2006
Posts: 1









Hey Critter Catcher, Are you from Texas? We have a 3 red limit here. Great looking reds, but you should have turned some of them back.

DG96







vbmenu_register("postmenu_577312", true); 
Member
Join Date: May 2006
Posts: 4









Nice catch. I have kept my share of reds over the years as well, but I no longer keep any. I would someday like to see "catch and release" for saltwater fish become more common like it is for bass fishing. One of these days it will, I hope.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

DG96 said:


> Nice catch. I have kept my share of reds over the years as well, but I no longer keep any. I would someday like to see "catch and release" for saltwater fish become more common like it is for bass fishing. One of these days it will, I hope.


I'm glad you dont keep any reds, please continue to let all of yours go.
And I'll continue to keep all of mine, and let any bass go i catch, if I ever catch one.


----------



## 220swifter (Apr 5, 2005)

I know he was, but 4 pages of posts and 1 negative and 1 neutral is not bad. I would not let a very few bad apples keep me from posting a report. There is another site that I USED to frequent that I would never post a report for fear of judgement. That is not the case here.


----------



## neckdeep (Oct 12, 2004)

Maybe we need one place for Fishing and one for Catching and Eating, I prefer the Eating myself


----------



## Kellykool44 (Mar 20, 2006)

Hey Fellas!!!! It's me Kelly aka (Kellykool44). I didnt know you guys where on here. So hit me up with yalls forum names so we can keep in touch....I miss hanging with yall Jimmie, John and Brent.....When yall gonna school me on Seadrift????


----------



## Redfishslayer (Jan 12, 2005)

Thanks speckle-catcher...EXACTLY.

I just wish people could read the reports...look at the pictures...and give feedback when asked to do so. I know this is a public forum and we are all open to criticism...but the guy didn't say anything like, "do you think we should have kept these fish?" or "Did I count right?" 

220 Swifter I was not trying to slam anyone and was not refereing to most of the posts on this thread. 

It seems that almost every time someone posts up a report there is someone there to bash or ridicule it. I have had some great fishing trips and would love to share. However, it's not worth it. That's a shame...


----------



## Redfishslayer (Jan 12, 2005)

220swifter I hear ya about the "other" site...I just don't want this place place turning into the "W" site.


----------



## 220swifter (Apr 5, 2005)

Redfishslayer said:


> 220swifter I hear ya about the "other" site...I just don't want this place place turning into the "W" site.


AGREED!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Why do you bring it back up after several obviously ignored the bashers? It is a random problem that will be dealt with accordingly. If you choose to not post a report because someone offends you that is your personal choice and hope that eventually it can become a mute point on this site with proper moderation. Ignoring negativity is a good tool for normal website users to use in efforts to help the moderators use their tools to curb the problem. Agreed?


----------



## patskat (May 22, 2004)

Mikey, You Are The Man!! Hopefully Patskat Will Do The Same This Summer In The Big Blue!!!


----------



## tight line (Aug 28, 2005)

nice fish guys,thanks for the report.go getum,tls jay


----------



## Boatless (Aug 17, 2005)

Great Catch. Thanks for posting!


----------



## BigTex65 (Apr 21, 2005)

Dang!!! Yall tore em up. Nice job!!


----------



## El Robalo (Nov 28, 2005)

That's some good catching, WTG.


----------



## Aggiedan (Feb 7, 2005)

Jacko said:


> Enjoyed the report CC, especially the pictures. I did not bother to do any math on legality or question what was done with thos big boys. Just impressed with the good haul and willing to acknowledge a job well done. Way to stick it out, dodge the crowd, and find those fish.
> 
> I must admit, I enjoy the overwhelming attitude of most members on this forum. It's like hunting prairy dogs. Evey time one of those "self rightous tree huggers" sticks his head out of the hole, someone should blow his head off. And if he misses someone else is there ready to zing in some more lead until he's dead or learns to stay in the hole.
> 
> Bon Apetit!


That is pretty funny. From now on whenever a self righteous conservationist decides to pop out of their hole and interject on the fishing reports we can all recall that memorable scene from Rat Race where the characters begin to prairie dog, because we all know what fertilizer generally comes from such a hole.


----------



## DG96 (May 9, 2006)

DG96 said:


> Nice catch. I have kept my share of reds over the years as well, but I no longer keep any. I would someday like to see "catch and release" for saltwater fish become more common like it is for bass fishing. One of these days it will, I hope.


Hey CC,

sorry if you took that the wrong way, but it doesn't seem like you did. Others on here apparently did. I can see how it would offend someone looking back at it, especially since this is a fishing report, although that was not my intention. I didn't mean to imply that keeping fish was wrong. I definitely do not have a problem with people keeping reds as long as they are not keeping more than they eat. 
And I guess since I choose to release them that makes me a "tree hugger" to some people. I can live with that.


----------



## Zork (Jan 11, 2006)

WOW! I'm speechless


----------

